# Barlow Knife



## logueb (Dec 2, 2010)

I ran across this the other day while cleaning up in my shop.  It's my Dad's old Barlow knife that he use to carry everywhere in his back pocket.  The bone handle has a redish/pinkish color.   It was well used from sharpening pencils, peeling apples, digging out splinters, etc.  Not worth a dime in its state, but boy there were a lot of memories that thing brought back when I saw it.  Just thought that L C and some of the knife guys might enjoy seeing it.  A Bower Barlow made in Germany from back in the 50s.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello logueb;  Neat!!  I have my fathers jackknife and my grandfather's also.  To me they are just family pieces - so I have kept them.  RED Matthews


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 2, 2010)

That's  great Buster!---i run across some of my dads tools at times--and the fond memories  come spilling back.   I  like old  knives  as much as bottles[]. Use to be and avid  collector[]-----Still  have a few  hidden  from my wife[8|][sm=lol.gif].  Fred.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Red Matthews and Mr. Fred.  I always thaought that a Barlow was just a Barlow.  I remember in my Dad's store that he would buy a card of  Barlow knives with different colored handles.  I considered them a cheap pocket knife that if you lost it no big deal.  But after Googling.  WOW!!!!.  Never knew so many different companies made Barlow knives. Never knew there was all this information  to research.  This one appears to be the real deal. One side of Tang stamped  Bower IMP Co. Germany.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2010)

The other side of the tang stamped Soligen 65.  Thanks again for looking.  Buster


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 2, 2010)

Buster i think  that  Imp.-------Stands  for  Imperial[8|]


----------



## LC (Dec 2, 2010)

I am glad you posted it logueb , I always like to see knives I do not have , as well as others . That was probably a pretty good knife if the blades were in better condition . The handles could be replaced with new ones by the right people with the knowledge to do so . Its a good keepsake regardless being it was your Father's knife

 Here is a pic of my Dad's knife , a Case folding hunter with stag handles . When I was a youngster , the family would go fishing all day at a lake near us . Whatever we caught that day , we brought home , and that would be or supper that evening . I never liked cleaning fish , but my Dad would always make me clean them , or at least half of them before taking over . This was the knife I would clean them with . That was the only time I ever got to handle this knife , brings back good memories even if I didn't like cleaning the fish ! The knife is kind of big for carrying , never had a case for it , so Dad never carried it , he would just lay it up till it was needed for another chore .


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pic LC.  Dad ran a country grocery store and never had the time to take us fishing.  It was hard to make a living with a small grocery grocery store/ gas station and every customer counted.  He would allow us to go fishing, but his rule was, you catch it , you clean it. He was raised during the Hoover days and did not believe in wasting anything. Dad would never let me or my brother get hold of his knife either.  Someone gave him an Old Timer sometimes in the 80s and he retired the Barlow.  I found the Barlow in a Cigar Box when we moved him to the Nursing Home, and have had it ever since.  Is that a Case XX.  I have an old Case XX somewhere at home. I'll try and post a pic if I find it.  Thanks again for sharing. Buster.


----------



## LC (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes , it is a Case XX logueb . My Dad was a WW11 veteran , came out war and went to work where ever he could find emloyment . He never made a lot of money either , and those days of fishing was some times crucial to having supper on the table at times. He never took us a lot , we usually went many times by ourselves . But as stated , regardless of times of struggle , I still have a lot of good memories of those days gone bye .


----------



## Wangan (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont have any memories of my grandfather,only stories,but here is a knife he owned.I just thought it was cool and wanted to show you guys.I have always loved blades and own a few.

 This 9 1/2" bone handled knife is a Union Cut.(Cutlery?)Clean NV. U.S.A.- Pat.Nov.8th 1907.It has a knife on one side and a fork with a bottle opener on the other and when you slide them apart,they are ready to be used as utensils.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats not a knife.THIS IS A KNIFE!  [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> I dont have any memories of my grandfather,only stories,but here is a knife he owned.I just thought it was cool and wanted to show you guys.I have always loved blades and own a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## LC (Dec 2, 2010)

That is a neat set of vintage cutlery , I have never seen one of them before . Looks to be in good condition as well .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim,...thanks for showing that...it's very cool, and would be useful as all getout....I remember carving a fork once, from a piece of driftwood, when we were canoe camping...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2010)

L.C, and Buster,....Case knives are made here in Bradford, and there are some cool ones....I used to have some different Barlows around and now I wonder what became of them...?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Rick...IS that an "Italian toothpick"?[]


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

I know they are Joe . Some time back I sent pictures of my wood Case knives to the Case Company in Bradford just for the heck of it . I was in touch with a fellow from the Case Company over the promotional part of the company at one point in time . He had asked me if I would consider making the Case Company a large wooden Case folding hunter knife with handles roughly five or six feet long for a promotional event of some sort down the road . I never committed to it being that is quite a project . I did go out in the shop and create a pattern for a Case Folding Hunter with handles five feet long , have never tried making it to date though . Will probaby never get to it .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2010)

L.C. Wow, that would be a project!...When I was a youngster Case cutlery had a Checker brand over length British green station wagon that they hauled visiting dignitaries around in...Had a giant true to life hunting knife mounted on the roof.[] (It (the knife) now graces their sign at the main facility.)


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

I would bet that car was an attention grabber when driven down the road . The one thing I have seen today in the knife industry is that the quality of the steel used in making the blades is quite lacking in quality . I guess that has to do with the price of the product . If they used good quality tempered steel , the price of a knife would be much higher than what it is .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2010)

A shame,...I'd almost rather pay abit more and get good steel that holds an edge...(At least thats what I think of with good steel in a knife or axe.) Is that what you mean?


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2010)

NINA GAVE ME HER DAD'S BARLOW HE HAD WHEN HE WAS FIGHTING IN THE KOREAN WAR....WE WENT TO DIFFERENT SPORTING EVENTS IN THE 90S AND SOLD TEE SHIRTS...I USED THE KNIFE TO CUT SOMETHING.THIS WAS IN JACKSONVILLE FLA. I SAT IT DOWN AND FORGOT TO PICK IT BACK UP! IT WAS A COUPLE DAYS BEFORE I EVER REALIZED I HAD DONE IT!!

 IT WAS TERRIBLE CAUSE NINA'S DAD DIED IN A CAR CRASH TWO DAYS BEFORE CHRISTMAS IN 1962...ONE OF THE FEW THINGS SHE HAD OF HIS...MAN I STILL FEEL TERRIBLE ABOUT IT! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Hey Rick...IS that an "Italian toothpick"?[]


 

 Joe, in this town its a porttarcan  tooth pick  lol
  But yeah it came from Italy []


----------



## Wangan (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> [/quote Could it read  Union Cutlery   Olean N.Y. ?? Just Asking[]


 


 I had a hard time reading it Fred,but yes you are right.The O looked like it was maybe a C and the Y looked like a V.- I just guessed at it. Thought I never heard of Clean, Nevada.[] Thanks for setting me straight. I should have just asked one of you knife collectors.[]

 Rick, thats a nice pig sticker.Ive always wanted to get a Crocodile Dundee knife so that I could say that.[]


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing guys.

 Wangan, That is one cool knife set.  I hve never seen one of those before.

 Jamie, I know how you feel.  I lost my Case XX about three times before I finally put it up.  Just luck that I found it each time.

 Joe, Never knew where they made the Case knives at.  Maybe someone can help me place a date on the one I have.

 Rick,  Nice toothpick.  Down here we call knives a "Pig Sticker".

 LC,   Maybe you can help me out on the date of this Case XX.

 It's in bad shape, but has an interesting story to go along with it.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

As a lot of you know my Dad (actually Stepdad) ran a small country store and gas station on Highway US 319 down in Georgia .  He built the store himself in 1945 at the end of WWII.  He went to work at Camp Gordon  (now Fort Gordon) during the war as a carptenter's apprentice.  He heard about the big money at the Southeastern Shipyard in Savannah building ships.  Not sure what kind of ships, but always assumed they were used during the war.  The war ended and he took the money he had earned and bought some land on Hwy 319 and built a gas station and country store.  At one time this was a major route from up north to Florida.  Lots of tourist trade during the summers and some during the winters.  Well he had a large fireplace and always kept a whetstone ( whet rock) in the windowsill by the fireplace so those farmers could sharpen their knives as they sat by the fire during those winter months when there was not much going on in the fields. They would set and sharpen their pocket knives as they joked around with their wild tales. This knife was left in the windowsill and the owner never came back and claimed it back in the 60s.  It stayed there for probably six months before Dad put it up on the candy case , where it remained for years.  I had asked him that if no one ever claimed the knife if I could have it.  When he sold the store in 1970 he gave the knife to me.  So I know that it's over 50 years old.  It was wore  down just as you see it when I received it.  Does anyone have an idea of the year that it was made?  Sorry for the long winded story about how I got the knife.  Buster

 Case XX


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> As a lot of you know my Dad (actually Stepdad) ran a small country store and gas station on Highway US 319 down in Georgia .  He built the store himself in 1945 at the end of WWII.  He went to work at Camp Gordon  (now Fort Gordon) during the war as a carptenter's apprentice.  He heard about the big money at the Southeastern Shipyard in Savannah building ships.  Not sure what kind of ships, but always assumed they were used during the war.  The war ended and he took the money he had earned and bought some land on Hwy 319 and built a gas station and country store.  At one time this was a major route from up north to Florida.  Lots of tourist trade during the summers and some during the winters.  Well he had a large fireplace and always kept a whetstone ( whet rock) in the windowsill by the fireplace so those farmers could sharpen their knives as they sat by the fire during those winter months when there was not much going on in the fields. They would set and sharpen their pocket knives as they joked around with their wild tales. This knife was left in the windowsill and the owner never came back and claimed it back in the 60s.  It stayed there for probably six months before Dad put it up on the candy case , where it remained for years.  I had asked him that if no one ever claimed the knife if I could have it.  When he sold the store in 1970 he gave the knife to me.  So I know that it's over 50 years old.  It was wore  down just as you see it when I received it.  Does anyone have an idea of the year that it was made?  Sorry for the long winded story about how I got the knife.  Buster
> 
> Case XX


 Any  numbers on the Blades     Buster?[8|]


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

No numbers Mr. Fred.  I checked both blades, even under a microscope.  Not a hint of a number.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice knife Buster.  Also some other great pics of knives.  I used to collect Case Peanuts and still have at least a hundred or so.  I can post some pics if okay, I don't want to take away from your thread.  Thanks for sharing pics with us.  Paul


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Paul,  This is an everybodys thread.  It's all about knives, old, new, the more the better.  Buster


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> As a lot of you know my Dad (actually Stepdad) ran a small country store and gas station on Highway US 319 down in Georgia .  He built the store himself in 1945 at the end of WWII.  He went to work at Camp Gordon  (now Fort Gordon) during the war as a carptenter's apprentice.  He heard about the big money at the Southeastern Shipyard in Savannah building ships.  Not sure what kind of ships, but always assumed they were used during the war.  The war ended and he took the money he had earned and bought some land on Hwy 319 and built a gas station and country store.  At one time this was a major route from up north to Florida.  Lots of tourist trade during the summers and some during the winters.  Well he had a large fireplace and always kept a whetstone ( whet rock) in the windowsill by the fireplace so those farmers could sharpen their knives as they sat by the fire during those winter months when there was not much going on in the fields. They would set and sharpen their pocket knives as they joked around with their wild tales. This knife was left in the windowsill and the owner never came back and claimed it back in the 60s.  It stayed there for probably six months before Dad put it up on the candy case , where it remained for years.  I had asked him that if no one ever claimed the knife if I could have it.  When he sold the store in 1970 he gave the knife to me.  So I know that it's over 50 years old.  It was wore  down just as you see it when I received it.  Does anyone have an idea of the year that it was made?  Sorry for the long winded story about how I got the knife.  Buster
> 
> Case XX


 Buster!--near as i can tell---The  stamping  on  that  knife  was  used  from  1940----1960  according  to  one  of  my  books.--I'm  looking  for  that  particular knife---but  need  to    rest   my  Eyeballs [].


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I collect the really large Bowie/ Huntin type knives. The Crocodile Knife is Kool, but not near as large as some of the monsters out there. I'll have to post a few pics later.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for looking it up Mr. Fred.  That time period would fit in just right.  As I stater earlier, the knife was well worn when I received it from a lot of earlier use. The owner could have easily carried 10 to 20 years before leaving it.  Thanks again.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's a pic of the hunting combo that I keep in the truck , and I keep them razor sharp.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

The lower one is for game, deer skinning etc.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

The upper one is for really big game.[]

 Hey Rick, Now this is a knife.  []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Thanks for sharing guys.
> 
> ...


 
 Here's a good link.
http://www.allaboutpocketknives.com/wr_case/about_case_knives/date_identification.php


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Road Dog. That site confirms Mr. Freds 1940-1960 range of manufacture.


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

That's what I meant , and I would rather pay the wxtra myself .


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep, LC you and Joe are correct about the steel in knives today.  Look at most knives today and this is what you see.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2010)

The old saying use to be , put a penny in a sorry knife  and toss it as far as you can.  If someone finds it, at least they will have something.[]


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

Regretfully Bruce , that is the way of it . You can put an edge on stainless , but you sure can't keep it .


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

Well , I never heard that before lol , but that is sound judgement .


----------



## Wangan (Dec 3, 2010)

I used to have a large Case folding lock-blade but it got stolen.They are well built knives.Yes,good steel makes the difference.


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

Regretfully , I can not date the Case XX for you Bruce , not well versed enough to be able to do so . I always said I was going to buy a book on knives and do some learning , anyone with a book can look them up and date them pretty easily . I don't know if you could Googl;e it ? Do a search on Case XX , that might turn up a date line for you . 

 One thing that always used to tick me off , was that if I bought a good knife to carry , I would ususally lose the blated thing within a week after purchasing it . But if I carried a junk knife , I would have it till I was sick of looking at it , and would never once lose one !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Christmas is coing,put it on the list 
 []
  A friend of mine is in  Australia now,I should have told him to bring one back []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

My Case XX


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

Out of the Sheath. Super Sharp


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

Some of my large knifes. The largest has a blade itself of 14 inches.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

A few smallers. Rick I have an Italian Sticker too. Brother was in the Navy and brought it back from Italy.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> Christmas is coing,put it on the list
> 
> No list this year,gonna be a skinny christmas,but there is always next year.[]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow! Love the Ghurka, Kukri! I have always wanted one of those!Do you have the sheath with the little jugular knife too? I heard the Punjabs could actually lop a head off with one of those.My brother in law had one and by the weight of it,I dont doubt they could.

 You have some nice looking steel there.I have a British Commando toothpick somewhere.Some of my favorites are a German bayonet and a Phillipean machete.Ill post a few pic.s later.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, I have sheaths for everything.


----------



## LC (Dec 4, 2010)

You have some nice knives there . I have a small fixed blade in a sheaf that my Grandfather gave me when I was a kid , made in Germany , will post a pic if I can figure out where I put it . I do not remember my Grandfather ever using the knife or where he got it , one day he just handed it to me and said , HERE !


----------



## LC (Dec 4, 2010)

Bruce , I just did a quick search on Google , and came up with a site to figure out how to date your Case knife . Go to the following site below and scroll down the page till you find the info to identify your knife . I do know that the series of the number stamped on a blade identifies the type of handle as well as other information . A certain space of the numbers will identify the date the knife was issued , I just do not remember which ones that do . It may touch on that on the site below, I believe you will find the information there to be quite interesting , Lou

 http://www.allaboutpocketknives.com/wr_case/about_case_knives/date_identification.php


----------



## Wangan (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> . I do not remember my Grandfather ever using the knife or where he got it , one day he just handed it to me and said , HERE !


 



 That reminds me of what Dad told me the first time I asked to borrow his knife.He said "If I didnt have a knife,it would be the next thing I would buy".[]


----------



## LC (Dec 4, 2010)

I have had a knife since I was around ten years old Tim . I had saved a small bit of money , two or three dollars if I remember right , went to the hardware store in town and bought me a two bladed Barlow . I was really proud of it and thought it neat as all get out as for taking it out and putting it back in my pocket , made me feel all grown up . I do not remember what ever happened to it . I do remember cutting a couple of my fingers pretty badly while attempting to whittle with it , and Mom taking it away from me for a couple of weeks . My Grandsons are seven and nine now and I have been debating on when to give them a kinfe . Guess I will have to clear it with their parents before doing so .


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 4, 2010)

My first knife was a knife my Dad gave me. He was in the Navy and it was one of those metal folding knives. These are what I carry these days.


----------



## glass man (Dec 4, 2010)

I HAVE SOME NICE KNIVES FROM MY DAD AND BROTHER THAT PASSED AWAY...JAMIE


----------



## Wangan (Dec 5, 2010)

LC,I thought I had a Barlow but it turned out to be a cAMco? pocket knife.I use a Gerber thumb flicker like that Road Dog.I had a part serrated one but the tip broke and I cant find it.

 Here are a few I have.A couple are home made but all have good steel.The two handed machete was a project I was going to finish that a friend had started from boiler plate.I started a Birch handle but never went any further.The blade alone is two feet.I would probably get a workout just lugging it around.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 5, 2010)

What's that Jason Voreez knife there? Buck knives are nice. I have one like the one in the lower right. Opens smooth and real sharp. I have a couple of the assist opening types, two automatics and one switch. No bayonets. Whats the story on yours?


----------



## LC (Dec 5, 2010)

I like the looks of the bayonet and that meat cleaver , several other decent looking pieces there as well . I have a Keen Kutter cleaver in the drawer in the kitchen that I have hung on to for years thinking I might need it at one time or another . I think I have used it maybe three or four time all the years its been in the kitchen , just can't seem to part with it for some reason , it is made of some pretty good steel .


----------



## Wangan (Dec 8, 2010)

Road dog,I dont have any top private makers,if that what you mean by Jason Voreez.

 Top top piece is the unfinished two handed machete with the birch handle just sitting on the tang.

 The next one down horizontally is a Philippine machete a girlfriends ex huband brought back.It has a mahogany type wood for a sheath.I added the nylon string so I can throw it over my shoulder to carry it.

 I thought the meat cleaver was cool but have never had to use it.It was my wifes grandfathers.The handle is really worn hard and has seen some serious use.I also have their old meat grinders,one is an old antique Hobart.

 The next one to the cleaver is one I made from a saw blade from a reciprocating saw.Instead of a band loop blade they used a heavy steel straight blade that moved back and forth.I left the saw blade on the back of the blade and the Ryotex handle is shaped so that you can turn it over and use the saw comfortably.The tip is rounded to make a great skinner.Kind of an all in one deer knife.

 The flat handled one to the right was made by my father.The steel is so hard a file just slides over it.There is a different steel up to the tip along the edge that is easier to sharpen.

 4th to the right of the cleaver is a Gerber with a gut hook.

 The next two are Buck 118s with different cases.

 The German bayonet was given to me by my brother-in-law when I lived with him in Conn.I found several bayonets,one with a wooden handle that now I believe was very valuable.I took this one because at the time it was in perfect shape.There are matching numbers on blade and sheath.You can read where it says something and Soligen.Something just above the hilt was ground out and I believe it was a Swastika.This will only go into the sheath one way to accommodate for the blood groove on the blade.This still has grease in the sheath.
 (A friend had a WWII war dagger and it self sharpened every time you took it out and replaced it in the sheath.They made some nice weapons with good steel.)

 The bottom left is the cAMco knife I thought was a Barlow.The side with the screwdiver and bottle opener locks open,the other side is a plain folding blade.

 The next one sports a bright yellow and blue plastic body from EAV?Its a plain folder that I was given when I worked on changing fabrics on the paper machines.Its Swedish steel and I was told the same steel used in the Swiss Army pocket knives.I had one of the Swiss Army ones too but I think it got lost along time ago.

 The next two flip openers are Gerber.I guess I need to buy that Case skinner with the bone handle.I have always liked the look of that knife.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Jason Voreez was the Killer in the Friday the 13th movies. That top one looked like his weapon of choice. []


----------



## Wangan (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh THAT Jason![] I thought he was another Hibben or something.Yeah, Jason could scare the paint off the wall with that baby.HEY! Maybe Ill trot that out when my daughters boyfriend comes to visit.Ill rest in on my shoulder and tell him,"Youre gonna treat her right aint cha boy",with a wide grin.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2010)

and say cuz I'd hate to go back in prison.[]   Here is my knife I carry huntin arrowheads.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 10, 2010)

When you think about it,theres actually not much you cant do with a Bowie.Thats a sweet one there.I like the serrated tip on the backside.Along with the window popper Id say youre ready for about any occasion.[]


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello Everybody & Merry Christmas!

 I used to collect Case Peanut knives and still have at least a hundred or so.  These are some of my better examples that I keep in a Case knife box that I purchased at the Case Company in Bradford PA quite a number of years ago.  

 I sold some of my great knives years ago.  I had some prototypes.  The best being a prototype set of 5 experimental handled knives made by Tommy Hart with a letter of authenticity.  I still like and enjoy the knives alot but it sure does take up some time polishing the blades to keep them mint.  []

 Hope you like my knives.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2010)

some of these are early


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2010)

99% of all my knives are in mint condition even the early Case XX examples.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2010)

more


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2010)

if there are any you want to see closeups of please let me know.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2010)

more


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2010)

last one


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure if I have any of those type of case knifes. I have a couple of older folding pocket knives. You have an excellent collection of them. I'd like to see a closeup of a few.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome   collection[]


----------



## landmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

hey I just found this old barlow knife it looks like from the 50s i will have a pic on tuesday 

 Landmaster


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  landmaster
> 
> hey I just found this old barlow knife it looks like from the 50s i will have a pic on tuesday
> 
> Landmaster


 Welcome to the forum Landmaster, I'd be interested as heck to know how you came to join a bottle site and had a knife comment as your first post?


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 25, 2012)

nice knife Buster.  I love knives like that. Family history and sentimental value.  
 My father gave me his father's old Puukko and I gave it to my son.  Funnily enough, Father in law gave my son his father's Puukko. So now the lucky boy has 2 nice old Finnish knives. (wife's family is Finn as is my family).  This year I'm going to find some burl and we're going to sit down (me,son & daughter) and carve our own Puukko handles.  I can order blades for them from Finland at reasonable prices.

 My everyday carry knife is my K.I.S.S. drop blade from CRKT.


----------



## landmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

ok so when we were driving to my grand parents house we stoped by a yard sale and we went to look around it was one of those barn sales so i went  looking through a box a there it was like I seid be for I will have a pic up tomaro it was 50 cents so im hoping its werth some money 


 Landmaster


----------



## landmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

well I came to bottle neck cus I was looking for imformashon on a knife and when I saw a fourm about knifes I was exsited be cause i have a knife colection but its not like the sets it more just the love of them 


 Landmaster


----------



## landmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

oh hase any one herd of the amaricen law men by cold steel 

 Landmaster


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's the Knife Forum.


----------

